

A Tale of Two Financings (Recounting two raises) - gsiener
http://blog.profitably.com/post/4064020554/a-tale-of-two-financings

======
jayzee
I know that a lot of folks come to the comments section before deciding if
they want to read the article and I just want to say please do read it,
especially if you are based in NYC. Very informative and a lot of details so
that you get a good sense for the time and effort involved in fund-raising.

Thanks profitably guys, I saw you pitch a couple of times at the hatchery and
Startup2010 and you have come a long way. Best of luck!

------
ChuckMcM
Thanks for that 'Neil' :-) Its been my experience that raising money can feel
like a cross between prostitution and social work!

What you probably realize however is that by this point you no doubt have a
really really good idea of why _you_ think your company and your plan will be
successful and you can defend that belief across a wide array of threats to
its success. This is really really valuable in itself.

I've talked with CEO's of companies that were funded by a single angel who
could not articulate their companies value proposition beyond a few web 2.0
buzzwords. No understanding of what the risks were, how they would know if
they were mitigating risk or making it worse, and no clear idea of what
'success' meant for the company.

A bit silver lining-ish I know but true!

------
bvi
Excellent read and insight to what you guys must have gone through. Congrats!

------
gsiener
The good news is that we're hiring: <http://profitably.com/jobs>.

